

Lisp Is Not Functional - nuriaion
http://letoverlambda.com/index.cl/guest/chap5.html

======
ColinWright
I posted this 12 hours ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2888735>

Thunderous silence met it - I wonder if this will fare better.

